# Tractor PTO HP ???



## Gundog

I am new here and I have never owned a tractor so I have a few questions I looked through the archives and did not find the answers I am looking for.

I am in the market for a small tractor and I am wondering how big I can go with some implements with 17 PTO HP? I am looking at a Kubota B21 with BH & FEL. I want to use a brush hog type mower for mowing my field grass and a tiller for tilling a small personal use food plot. I also would like to get a box scraper and I am not sure how big it will handle. 

I considered buying a BX25 new but I found this used B21 and I am considering buying it Ideally I would like a 30 HP tractor but that does not fit my budget. 

I have use for the BH around my place and that really runs up the price on a tractor.

Thanks for any advice you can give.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Mike. 17 hp isn't much and it limits you, but if you're just mowing grass, you shouldn't have any problem with a 4 foot brush hog. Anything bigger, and your tractor will become unstable when you lift the brush cutter on account of the weight. Same thing with the box scraper........ about 4 feet comfortably, 5 foot would be seriously pushing the envelope especially if you have rocky soil. Box scrapers can dog a tractor when they get full of dirt.


----------



## Gundog

Thank you for the response Tractor Beam. 

The dealer I talked to say the B21 is a heavy duty construction backhoe with very strong loader and backhoe much better than say a BX25 that I am considering but the PTO HP only being 17 was not great for implements. 

I am just wondering from guys using a tractor of this HP how it works. I may be better off to get a new BX 25 which would probably work for my initial use and probably work better for the implements being more HP. I am also considering a new B series but the price starts getting too large for no more use than I have for the tractor in the long term. I am also wondering how well a BX 25 would work for my other intended use?

My first use for this tractor is trenching and making a pad in fairly level ground for my boat and travel trailer. I also have about 3 acres of brush to remove and dig out the brush stumps. I figure this tractor would be great for that purpose but after these projects are done long term use would be with the brush hog and tiller once a year. We occasionally get a snow storm come through and removing snow from my 1/4 mile long paved driveway would be another use. I plan to use it to haul firewood and do landscaping.

I don’t mind using a small tiller but was hoping I could use a 5’ brush hog for mowing the field. My soil has no rocks per say it is very nice soil the moles love it LOL.

Thanks again Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have a friend down the way that has a John Deere 790, which is 27 HP, and probably about 25 at the PTO. It does a nice job running a 5 foot heavy duty brush hog which they use for cutting pasture only. I have a BX2200 and I know those little Kubotas are very impressive at what they'll do. Check out this video of a B21 with a 4 foot hog........ [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYDxsxcpTaY[/ame]


----------



## Argee

I have a cousin who has a B21 that he uses with a rototiller for his garden with no problems. When looking at implements just stay within the published HP rating.


----------



## Gundog

I have been watching some videos on the B21 and I have to say I am impressed I am going to test the one I looked at a few days ago and possibly buy it Friday. I watched some video of the BX25 and it looks like a great little tractor but I have to say I am more impressed with the B21.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Gundog said:


> I have been watching some videos on the B21 and I have to say I am impressed I am going to test the one I looked at a few days ago and possibly buy it Friday. I watched some video of the BX25 and it looks like a great little tractor but I have to say I am more impressed with the B21.
> 
> Mike


I did the same when I found a very nice BX2200 last year. Those little diesels are super tough! Certain aspects of the BX 2200, are tougher than my John Deere 990! Seriously


----------



## Gundog

I called the guy with the B21 to make an appointment to go check it out and buy it and now he is unsure if he wants to sell it for our agreed price. Looks Like I will still be hunting another one. 

I found a JD a couple hours from me a 1999 870 for a good price but I can't go look until tomorrow and he has someone coming today so I doubt it will be available tomorrow. 

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I hate that when people do that. You'll score Mike. Just hang in there buddy!


----------



## Argee

Gundog said:


> I called the guy with the B21 to make an appointment to go check it out and buy it and now he is unsure if he wants to sell it for our agreed price. Looks Like I will still be hunting another one.
> 
> I found a JD a couple hours from me a 1999 870 for a good price but I can't go look until tomorrow and he has someone coming today so I doubt it will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


That's just wrong.....looks like the greed factor has entered the transaction! Keep the faith....you'll find one.


----------



## Gundog

The JD sold like I thought it would and I just don't feel like dealing on the B21 for more $$. My wife wants me to buy a new one since we are in our early 50's and plan to live here for a long time. I hate to spend that kind of money but it is nice to have new things with warranties. I was a mechanic in my early years and I really don't like wrenching on things so I am going down to the Kubota dealer today to have a look. I have a JD dealer close by also so I will look at their stuff as well.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Gundog said:


> The JD sold like I thought it would and I just don't feel like dealing on the B21 for more $$. My wife wants me to buy a new one since we are in our early 50's and plan to live here for a long time. I hate to spend that kind of money but it is nice to have new things with warranties. I was a mechanic in my early years and I really don't like wrenching on things so I am going down to the Kubota dealer today to have a look. I have a JD dealer close by also so I will look at their stuff as well.
> 
> Mike


I went through the same thing. Looked and looked and caught people in flat out lies about problems with the crap they were selling, overpriced crap and so on. Ultimately we just bit the bullet and bought a new John Deere and never looked back. Later on, we bought a very low hour Kubota as I mentioned and it has been an excellent machine but it came with a warranty as well. In my humble opinion, the John Deeres are top of the mark, but gosh are they expensive. Literally, a little Chinese guy behind the counter weighing out every little thing to the milligram, and charging accordingly on the abacus!:lmao: Kubota is the same kinda, but you still get a better machine for the money straight up. When we bought the Kubota, I was able to get something with a diesel and 4 wheel drive for my $8,000. At the Deere dealer, it was going to be something with only two wheel drive and it was going to be extra if I wanted a seat!:lmao:


----------



## Gundog

My new Kubota B3300SU with loader backhoe with thumb will be delivered Friday. I plan to get a brush hog type mower a tiller and a box blade. I am going to watch the used market for some of the implements.

Mike


----------



## TonyH

Gundog said:


> My new Kubota B3300SU with loader backhoe with thumb will be delivered Friday. I plan to get a brush hog type mower a tiller and a box blade. I am going to watch the used market for some of the implements.
> 
> Mike


Congrats on taking the plunge. I think you will be happier with the higher HP PTO. 17HP for the Brush hog was on the light side. especially if you were going larger then a 4'er. MAny manufacture have teh 5'ers starting at 20HP.
What is teh PTO rating on teh 3300/ around 25HP?


----------

